# Advice for New Camera



## Sammueru300 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to DSLR video and I need some advice from the pros, I'm an aspiring filmmaker and I used to own a Canon HV40 and sold it to get some money out of it. I did a little research and I'm planning on buying either a 60D, T3i or T5i. But I'm not sure because I'm aware that the T6i may be release this year. Should I wait?, or should I buy a 60D, T3i or T5i. thanks in advance.


----------



## sjschall (Apr 2, 2014)

The 60D is still an excellent contender and will give you some great advantages over a Rebel. They're so affordable now that I'd lean towards that route. Pick up a $100 nifty fifty and a zoom and you have a great video starting kit.


----------



## mrzero (Apr 2, 2014)

For starting out in DSLR video, the 70D is supposed to be the best bet for crop sensor cameras. It is more expensive than the 60D or the Rebel series but it has a much different kind of autofocus system that is optimized for autofocus while shooting video. All are good cameras but this is a major benefit. The 60D is at a low point in its price cycle. The Rebel series are generally replaced every year, although the t3i is a freak that continues to hang on. Some people will tell you that you have to buy a full-frame camera, but this is a significant investment and not necessary right away.

For lenses, consider those with "STM" in the name. The STM motor is supposed to be quieter and smoother focusing during video. That would mean choosing the 40mm f/2.8 STM over the older and noisier 50mm f/1.8. The "nifty fifty" does allow more light in, but keeping focus on a living subject at an aperture wider than f/2.8 is quite difficult. There are a number of STM lenses now, an 18-55, a 55-250, and an 18-135. These are all supposedly improvements over the prior non-STM versions. All of these except the 40 feature image stabilization.

There are also new prime lenses that feature image-stabilization but not STM, the 24mm, 28mm, and 35mm IS. They use a different kind of motor that is similarly quiet and smooth focusing. Optically, they are reported to be very good lenses for their cost.

If you are used to the zoom and autofocus of your camcorder, you may wish to get started with an 18-55 or 18-135 STM kit lens and see what focal lengths you prefer to use when shooting before you purchase a prime lens. 

Some folks will tell you to buy new or vintage manual focus lenses so that you can manually control aperture and focus. Although there is a benefit to that, you may not be ready for that level of commitment. If you are doing run-and-gun documentary style video, autofocus can be a help. If you are doing art videos or controlled narrative shooting, manual focus may be possible.

EDIT: If I were getting started, I would choose the 70D, the 18-135 IS STM, and the 40mm, and use those before I made my decision on investing more money into prime lenses.


----------



## TheJock (Apr 3, 2014)

I have the 70D and the 18-55 STM and also the nifty fifty (1. 8), the STM lens is very quiet, the 50mm 1. 8 is very loud, it simply won't work in video, unless you shoot in mute and add audio later.


----------



## dak723 (Apr 3, 2014)

From what I have read and seen in some video examples on You Tube, the new 70d is vastly superior in terms of its ability to focus compared to all the previous Canons. I wouldn't even consider any other choice if my main interest was video. On the other hand, from my limited research on the subject, I believe Camcorders are still considerably better at video - especially if using any kind of zooming and/or camera movement. As an aspiring filmmaker, I would look into the difference between Camcorders and DSLRs - if you haven't already. Just my opinion.


----------



## canon1dxman (Apr 3, 2014)

I have used a 7D, 70D and 1Dx for video. All give good IQ results, the 70D being easily the best of these (I haven't used a 5D) but....give me a good camcorder anytime over these. Main advantage is handling. It's all very well adding dslr video rigs, which clearly work to improve the stability and focus adjustment, but, personally, I just think it's better to get a good camcorder. My preference has always been for Sony in this field but the new Canons are tempting.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Apr 4, 2014)

If you're focused on making videos instead of photos then the GH4 is the DSLR to go with if you can afford the 1600 dollar price tag, it has professional video features on it and allows for XLR output to be added when you need it. If that's a bit too much then the D5300 would be a grew option or the Blackmagic Pocket Camera. The current Canon cameras are good for photographers who want to catch a little video here or there, except for the 5D with Magic Lantern.


----------



## Sammueru300 (Apr 4, 2014)

thanks for your responses I forgot to mention that I'm also interested in photography and of course my budget, its about 1,000 for body and the cheap "nifty fifty". A new 60D seems a viable option or a used 70D.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Apr 4, 2014)

I have all the cameras you've listed along with the 5D with Magic Lantern and use the Blackmagic. The stock video quality in the 60D is the same as the 7D, the T2i, T3i, T4i and very similar to the T5i. Most of the cameras are stuck with 2009 lineskipping technology, but the 7D would be the way to go out of all those cameras with Magic Lantern. The CF card helps and gives you the option to shoot RAW video with Magic Lantern. When using the crop mode on the 7D in ML it will give the look of the Blackmagic Pocket Camera and will not have the aliasing issues that are plagued by most of the Canon cameras.

As a Canon owner and user of he cameras listed above, I recommend either the D5200/D5300 a GH3 for your price range and for using the camera for mostly video and some stills. The reason is because the 60D and 7D look very soft and full aliasing in the stock video mode when compared to the others.


----------



## Sammueru300 (Apr 4, 2014)

crazyrunner33 said:


> I have all the cameras you've listed along with the 5D with Magic Lantern and use the Blackmagic. The stock video quality in the 60D is the same as the 7D, the T2i, T3i, T4i and very similar to the T5i. Most of the cameras are stuck with 2009 lineskipping technology, but the 7D would be the way to go out of all those cameras with Magic Lantern. The CF card helps and gives you the option to shoot RAW video with Magic Lantern. When using the crop mode on the 7D in ML it will give the look of the Blackmagic Pocket Camera and will not have the aliasing issues that are plagued by most of the Canon cameras.
> 
> As a Canon owner and user of he cameras listed above, I recommend either the D5200/D5300 a GH3 for your price range and for using the camera for mostly video and some stills. The reason is because the 60D and 7D look very soft and full aliasing in the stock video mode when compared to the others.



Don't you think the new T6i will have a new sensor?, as you said the technology is 4 years old. since 2009.


----------

